# Eurotunnel – Keep your distance.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When loading on to the train I always try to ensure there's enough room in the next carriage before moving forward - but the best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice one Keith.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Keith, the same thing nearly happened to us in September last our first use of the tunnel.

We have a 7.25m van.
We followed advice in your video of the tunnel crossing which we watched before travelling and kept a good gap between us and the vehicle in front. As it slowed we refused to go though the doors when called forward as we were concerned about our length and the space available.

The young woman got a bit narked with us until she came back and saw the van's length. I thought she had some measuring device but not sure.
She then said ok and closed the dividing door leaving us where we had stopped.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bloody good job you have that camera, otherwise nobody would believe such a terrible thing could happen. Disgraceful.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool number plate on the sofa delivery van though :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Just drop a big white card onto the dash that says
" Please note I'm very long"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely you knew when you and that white van both stopped that your length was too much for that gap to continue, I would have upset her and not moved forward, just imagine the fuss she would have caused if there had been a row of vehicles behind you.Still it gives one a giggle.  
Mind you watching that makes us want to lock the front door and follow you.

cabby


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Exactly the same thing happened to us about 4 years ago. However, it was little more complicated as the coach behind had also moved up. Took about 10 minutes to resolve. 

I always worry about how close they force you to go to the vehicle in front. I often pondered around the reason why, especially when at times there is a huge space behind. Asked one of the more friendly English guards who explained it was nothing to do with space, it is to prevent people cutting in between vehicles which would be a real risk and should be avoided for obvious reasons. 

Last crossing had me as tight as a watch spring. Sitting in the 2 day old van as a coach load of passengers scrapped past to make there way to the toilet. Must have been about 50 of them. I shouted at one as her handbag bounced off the van. 

Then the tense moment as the guy in front starts up hoping he does not roll back. 

The joys of motorhoming.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Clearly a more common experience than it should be - It's happened to me twice. 

First was about ten years ago with a substantial twin axle caravan in tow behind a LandRover Discovery - our second ever trip on Eurotunnel - we didn't know any better then to follow the directions given to us. I was jolly proud of being able to reverse the 30 odd feet without touching the sides 

Second incident was about four years ago when a pretty young french girl insisted that I proceed with our 9 metre motorhome even though we were last vehicle to board. I thought, "that looks a bit tight, but she does this every day" - why I credited her with such skill I have no idea - we were about six inches too long. The young lady was most apologetic as she reduced my teenage sons to tears with her (cue French accent), "oh, I am so sorreee - I did not realise you were so big." We reversed back into the previous carriage where we sat alone for the journey. The carriage behind us was completely empty.

Regards,
John


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> it is to prevent people cutting in between vehicles which would be a real risk and should be avoided for obvious reasons.


................. tell that to the parents who allow their little brats to run round and round their car for the whole crossing. :roll:

Right next to the sign forbidding it. :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not only the view of the inside of the train but the stories of people pushing past and children running around, neither of which I was aware of, have confirmed my desire to stick to the ferries.

I am not claustrophobic but the thought of having to stare at blank walls, even for 30 mins. instead of the coast and ships and watching the ship dock is for me a pleasurable part of the crossing, but then I have been a sailor for decades so am pre-programmed :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This also goes to demonstrate the value of a dash-cam.
After being instructed to reverse and told that all was clear, assuming you have no reversing camera, the responsibility for any misadventure while reversing would fall onto the attendant, or would it?

Watching this I just wanted to be there!

To the claustrophobic or doubtful user of the tunnel. Until you have tried it, don't knock it. I would far rather sit in my van having a cup of tea, read a book or listen to the radio, than be on board a ferry with half a dozen school parties racing around the ship, sitting with the smells of ships engines and fighting to get up the stairs and later down again and waiting in diesel fumes for the doors to open. Perhaps I am a bit odd?

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> fighting to get up the stairs and later down again and waiting in diesel fumes for the doors to open. Perhaps I am a bit odd?
> Alan


When i was trucking, I used to have a little chuckle as they scrambled down the stairs :lol: 
Due to the cargo my truck carried, when I was on the passenger boats, my truck would either be right on the front or rear doors. Meaning, very often, that they could not disembark, until I did :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You are definitely a bit odd Alan - but going by those criteria we're just as weird! :lol: 

All you have to remember when using the tunnel is to make a flask of tea before you go through the gas switch-off checkpoint.

After that it's so quick and painless that by the time you have finished your cuppa it's time to get back in the driving seat. Admittedly the scenery is nothing to get excited about - but I can stand half an hour of blank walls for the speed and ease of transit.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *rosalan wrote :-*To the claustrophobic or doubtful user of the tunnel. Until you have tried it, don't knock it. I would far rather sit in my van having a cup of tea, read a book or listen to the radio,


Or even become a member of the 'mile low club*'

:roll:

Pete

* - Slight exaggeration, maybe about 250 ft


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Your comment at 1.20 - priceless. Sounded like your passenger thought so too :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > fighting to get up the stairs and later down again and waiting in diesel fumes for the doors to open. Perhaps I am a bit odd?
> ...


Graham

You and other experienced drivers know that from the time of the announcement requesting drivers to go to their vehicles there is at least ten minutes, and usually more, before the ramps are in place and the barriers open, so no need to go down with the crowd.

Alan has a point about diesel fumes, because drivers do start their engines too early, but as long as one has the vents shut there is little problem.

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I wasn't sure about the length of space available, I thought it might be too short but wasn't sure, but when she waved me forward I presumed she had seen the length of the MH and decided it would fit in the space.

It's the first time it's happened to me and if I'd had a trailer it might have been a bit dodgy reversing.

I've now added a sign to give the Eurotunnel staff a clue to the length of the MH.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *]Not only the view of the inside of the train but the stories of people pushing past and children running around, neither of which I was aware of, have confirmed my desire to stick to the ferries.
> 
> I am not claustrophobic but the thought of having to stare at blank walls, even for 30 mins. instead of the coast and ships and watching the ship dock is for me a pleasurable part of the crossing, but then I have been a sailor for decades so am pre-programmed :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Yeah, looks rubbish to me! There doesnt even appear to be a bar or any windows to look at the fishes! Pah.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our holiday starts as soon as we are in the motorhome and the wheels are rolling. The tunnel is part of the adventure, as is the ferry for others.
I don't think that that sign will be needed.Just put a smaller A4 size with 7.5M in black or red, should be enough, same a toll booth we have an A4 with Class2 printed which we put on the dash if we use a toll road. 

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

If you look at the reg. no. in Keith's pic it might give a clue that the sign is a bit dodgy too.

Keith if you had that reg. no. you might have to pay a surcharge  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "cabby"
> ....... we have an A4 with Class2 printed which we put on the dash if we use a toll road.
> 
> cabby


Maybe the toll booth staff have one as well with "hors pisse" printed on it. :wink:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

barryd said:


> > *nicholsong wrote: *]Not only the view of the inside of the train but the stories of people pushing past and children running around, neither of which I was aware of, have confirmed my desire to stick to the ferries.
> >
> > I am not claustrophobic but the thought of having to stare at blank walls, even for 30 mins. instead of the coast and ships and watching the ship dock is for me a pleasurable part of the crossing, but then I have been a sailor for decades so am pre-programmed :lol:
> >
> ...


Not sure about windows, I've never looked, but every time we go over there apears to be a private bar just for us! 

Malcolm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I regularly drive the van through the Newcastle Metro system.

After the trains stop running ...... naturally.


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah Keith.....and what is a smidgin exactly?

Al


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> I regularly drive the van through the Newcastle Metro system.
> 
> After the trains stop running ...... naturally.


Wimp! :lol:

P.S Jim, I think we had better get back to Fruitcakes before somebody takes us seriously :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

alansue .....and what is a smidgin exactly? 

Up't North it's equivalent to a Gnats Cock!


----------

